

Attack of the Clone Attackers - lladnar
http://killscreendaily.com/articles/attack-clone-attackers

======
msabalau
Very thoughtful examination of the issues surrounding Zynga's cloning of Tiny
Tower. We hardly need another thicket of IP law ossifying game mechanics. Yet
shameless, mindless cloning deserves contempt and shame.

